# Forum for cooking shows/magazines?



## MostlyWater (Aug 13, 2008)

How about one for discussing shows and mags?  Thanks.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 13, 2008)

There have been several threads on magazines and cooking shows.  

I can tell you that there probably won't be a forum specifically designed for this.  While it may seem like a good idea, what these things turn into is nothing more than a bashing thread.  It's too easy to get caught up in all the negativity.

Sorry, that's the answer though.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 14, 2008)

If you are interested in cooking magazines - you might look into our _Cookbooks, softeware, etc._ subforum in the _Cookware and Accessories_ forum. We have several threads there on magazines.


----------

